# Advice



## Kmitch (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey,

im looking for some advice out with the guys around me.

i ran t400 and tren a few years ago, I'm back to training after an injury, during recovery I really let myself go.

Im wanting to run t400 and tren again for 10 weeks, 1ml each every 5 days.

Is it worth starting whilst I'm still carrying some extra weight or cutting a bit first?

Also will training 6 days a week using 3 day micro cycles between hyper trophy and strength cycles be the best?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

You don't need to be lean to use steroids, but you do need rest to grow with sufficient calories.


----------

